# Turkey poult with eye infection



## roolover (Jul 16, 2007)

I almost never have sick birds, but I need some advice. I have a 4-week old turkey poult with a really nasty eye infection. When my poults first arrived, I noticed this one had one eye pecked by one of the other more aggressive poults. We treated for awhile with saline solution, and then moved on to antibiotic eye ointment. Nothing has made a difference. 

The little guy is actively eating, drinking, and moving around quite well, even with one eye. The problem is that he sticks his entire eye in the food dish when he eats, so he gets a lot of feed in his eye, and then sticks his eye in the water dish. Over and over. The swelling appears to be increasing, and today I noticed he now has a slight swelling back by the ear. 

Any ideas??? I've got antibiotics, but I have no idea what to dose a baby turkey.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

What breed are they?


----------



## roolover (Jul 16, 2007)

This one is a Broad Breasted Bronze.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Wash the eyes out with saline (1 tsp salt to 1 qt water) then put some cod liver oil directly into the eyes. Make it swallow a teaspoon or so and see that it gets some raw chopped liver and/cod liver oil daily till the eye is cleared.

(Reason I asked the breed is because one breed, slate blues, are prone to a genetic eye problem.)


----------



## roolover (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Cyngbaeld. I'll try that and see if it helps. Do you recommend the chopped liver in addition to the turkey feed or instead of the regular feed? The problem I see is that he keeps burying his swollen eye in the feed, and ends up with a huge glob of mash in and around his eye. Then he sticks his eye in the water dish, gets it good and wet, and goes back to the feed dish - adding yet another layer of mash. What a mess!

Do I need to make this turkey an eye patch???


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Add it to the feed.

If you can figure out how to make an eye patch, that might help.


----------



## NBack (Jul 16, 2020)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Wash the eyes out with saline (1 tsp salt to 1 qt water) then put some cod liver oil directly into the eyes. Make it swallow a teaspoon or so and see that it gets some raw chopped liver and/cod liver oil daily till the eye is cleared.
> 
> (Reason I asked the breed is because one breed, slate blues, are prone to a genetic eye problem.)


i have a one week old blue slate, i thought he was a little crushed in shipping because his head is a little u even but one eye seems to be blind and the lid is a bit cleft. any advice for my poor turkey? (














no pain but the eye is sometimes crusty or wide open.) thanks


----------

